# Need a help to create a Team LOGO



## qazafi (Jan 5, 2010)

I am not sure this is the right tplace to ask for this kind of help ....Let me know If I am not suppose to ask that kind of help 

I am in need of a LOGO for my team , if any 1 interested helping me out let me know I will let you know what I need by the way I made some logos but they still need some work ..thanks


----------



## TeenScripts (Oct 27, 2012)

I think posting here or the Graphics area is fine.

There are a number of sites on which you can create or edit logo's (try googling a few).


----------



## qazafi (Jan 5, 2010)

I already created some , just need some 1 help to make it better


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Post the work you've already done so whoever helps you can see where you're up to and what direction you want to take it.


----------

